# hello all



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wanted to drop a note and introduce myself. I was invited over here by vc1111 from another tackle/fishing site. I'm new to the lure making hobby but I've been an avid Musky fisherman most of my life. If I can help anybody out with that feel free to drop me a pm. I fish Lake St. Clair. I'm trying to get some baits made for this season.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Welcome Bester. There are a few guys here that make killer musky baits.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

Welcome Bester,


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey, you made it! Glad you came aboard, Bester. There's a whole crew of great guys here. Check you pm box on the other board; I just sent you a response.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Bester, Welcome aboard! Love those musky guys!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey Bester, welcome....good to see another Musky guy here....

Rod


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Good to have you join this site...I am new to the lure making hobby, but the fine folks on here have helped out a ton! Welcome aboard...wouldn't mind getting some St Clair tips from you too!


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Welcome Bester. A rookie builder myself, my target is walleye. But we all learn from each other and I'm looking forward to seeing your work. These guys are the greatest. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

eyesman_01 said:


> Welcome Bester. A rookie builder myself, my target is walleye. But we all learn from each other and I'm looking forward to seeing your work. These guys are the greatest. Glad to have you aboard.


 "A rookie builder myself " Bester this should be *"WAS * A rookie builder myself". This guy has taken it on as a passion, years, wasted with blades. pete


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

hazmail said:


> "A rookie builder myself " Bester this should be *"WAS * A rookie builder myself". This guy has taken it on as a passion, years, wasted with blades. pete


Thanks Pete, but I still have a lot to learn. I *have* learned one thing recently... Santa brought me a new belt sander and boy does it take off the wood compared to my old set-up!!! I'm gonna have to watch myself or I'll be sanding my baits down into toothpicks.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey bester, welcome aboard and happy new year!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Does that mean we can look forward to more Musky pictures? I love seeing all those legless gators! Welcome to the site. You will love it here!


----------

